# Ko Olina Penthouse



## sjuhawk_jd (Dec 22, 2010)

Anybody knows anything about Ko Olina penthouses. Few questions:
(1) 2 bedroom penthouse. How big are they compared to regular 2 bedroom lock off?
(2) If the penthouse says "Mountain view", will there still be some ocean view?

I am talking to an owner who wants to sell this unit.


----------



## SuperBeav39 (Dec 22, 2010)

1. To my understanding, the size of the unit is exactly the same between the penthouse and the regular two bedroom.  The only difference is the penthouse has higher ceilings and you're obviously on the top floor, which offers a high view.

2. Probably not.  From the sales pitch we got it's *possible* that your Mountain View would face the ocean, but more likely you'd be staring at the golf course with no real view of the ocean.


----------



## Stefa (Dec 22, 2010)

SuperBeav39 said:


> 1. To my understanding, the size of the unit is exactly the same between the penthouse and the regular two bedroom.  The only difference is the penthouse has higher ceilings and you're obviously on the top floor, which offers a high view.
> 
> 2. Probably not.  From the sales pitch we got it's *possible* that your Mountain View would face the ocean, but more likely you'd be staring at the golf course with no real view of the ocean.



This is correct on both points.   The penthouse units do have vaulted ceilings but otherwise are exactly the same as the standard units.  We toured one of the IV penthouse units and it did not have any ocean view although the view of the mountains was nice.   I believe there is one IV penthouse in building 1 that has some ocean view, but the rest probably don't.  

I'd definitely prefer the penthouse to the regualr IV units if the price was close, but, IMO, the standard oceanview is more desirable than the IV penthouse.


----------



## Werner Weiss (Dec 22, 2010)

The big advantage of a Mountain View penthouse villa compared to a regular Mountain View villa is that you're guaranteed to be so high above the parking deck that you shouldn't even be aware of the parking deck unless you're looking straight down from your lanai. The view is very nice, but most people would enjoy an ocean view even more.

It's possible that if you're assigned a Mountain View penthouse villa in one part of the Kona building, you might see a bit of the ocean. But, even then, most of that view is now blocked by the Naia building. You absolutely cannot count on even a sliver of ocean if you buy Mountain View.





Mountain View from Moana building elevator lobby





Low "Mountain View" villas can be parking deck view villas.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Dec 22, 2010)

Werner Weiss said:


> The big advantage of a Mountain View penthouse villa compared to a regular Mountain View villa is that you're guaranteed to be so high above the parking deck that you shouldn't even be aware of the parking deck unless you're looking straight down from your lanai. The view is very nice, but most people would enjoy an ocean view even more.
> 
> It's possible that if you're assigned a Mountain View penthouse villa in one part of the Kona building, you might see a bit of the ocean. But, even then, most of that view is now blocked by the Naia building. You absolutely cannot count on even a sliver of ocean if you buy Mountain View.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much. The ownership is every year and the price is $5500 plus closing. Is it a super deal?? Will it pass ROFR?


----------



## Werner Weiss (Dec 22, 2010)

sjuhawk_jd said:


> Thank you very much. The ownership is every year and the price is $5500 plus closing. Is it a super deal?? Will it pass ROFR?


I'm not an expert on such things, but it sounds like a super deal to me.

I can only add that Ko Olina is a well-designed, well-run resort in a terrific location. When you're at Ko Olina, you're in an idyllic, self-contained resort that will never be as crowded as Waikiki, even as additional parcels are developed (such as Disney's Aulani, now under construction). Nearby, you have the conveniences of Kapolei (Target, Costco, local and chains restaurants). And all the attractions of Oahu are available to you with a rental car, if you want go somewhere.


----------



## GregT (Dec 22, 2010)

sjuhawk_jd said:


> Thank you very much. The ownership is every year and the price is $5500 plus closing. Is it a super deal?? Will it pass ROFR?



That does seem like a good price for an every year unit -- that's what I've seen EOY mountain view properties go for.

My recollection from the Ko Olina tour is that the Mountain View PH is mid-level (like the 6th floor?) and is on the very end of the building, and not on the top floor, which I believe is the OV PH.   

This is from foggy memory though...I do foggily recall the unit was bigger than standard 2BR.

Can anyone confirm this?  I believe we have a Mountain View PH owner on here....

Please advise and thanks!


----------



## Werner Weiss (Dec 22, 2010)

GregT said:


> My recollection from the Ko Olina tour is that the Mountain View PH is mid-level (like the 6th floor?) and is on the very end of the building, and not on the top floor, which I believe is the OV PH.


The Penthouse villas are only on the top floor. The buildings stair-step downward, so "top floor" means the highest floor in that part of the building, not necessarily the highest floor of the entire building.

Normally, rooms on one side of the hallway are Ocean View and on the other side are Mountain View. (There are a few exceptions in the Kona building, where both sides of the hallway at one end of the building can be Ocean View.) 








GregT said:


> This is from foggy memory though...I do foggily recall the unit was bigger than standard 2BR.


The floor plans for regular and Penthouse villas are the same, so the square footage is the same. However, the volume is greater because the ceiling is higher, and there's more glass above the regular sliding door.


----------



## Stefa (Dec 22, 2010)

sjuhawk_jd said:


> Thank you very much. The ownership is every year and the price is $5500 plus closing. Is it a super deal?? Will it pass ROFR?



That is a super deal.  If you want to own Ko'Olina you should take it.   The view we saw from the IV penthouse was very lovely.  Unless you really need to see the ocean you will not be disappointed with this ownership.


----------



## GregT (Dec 22, 2010)

Werner Weiss said:


> The Penthouse villas are only on the top floor. The buildings stair-step downward, so "top floor" means the highest floor in that part of the building, not necessarily the highest floor of the entire building.
> 
> Normally, rooms on one side of the hallway are Ocean View and on the other side are Mountain View. (There are a few exceptions in the Kona building, where both sides of the hallway at one end of the building can be Ocean View.)
> 
> The floor plans for regular and Penthouse villas are the same, so the square footage is the same. However, the volume is greater because the ceiling is higher, and there's more glass above the regular sliding door.



Werner, thank you for the explanation -- the stair step downward makes perfect sense.

I'm still puzzled though about the floor plan, because I'm convinced the Mtn View PH I saw had a funny little hallway and balcony in addition to the regular square footage.  But, I definitely agree that the living area is substantially the same.

Sjuhawk, good luck, please let us know how it goes!

Best,

Greg


----------



## Werner Weiss (Dec 22, 2010)

GregT said:


> I'm still puzzled though about the floor plan, because I'm convinced the Mtn View PH I saw had a funny little hallway and balcony in addition to the regular square footage.  But, I definitely agree that the living area is substantially the same.


Villas in the Kona and Moana buildings (#1 and #2) have a funny little room between the master bedroom and the window; it serves as a sitting area and as an entrance hallway into the master bedroom. The floorplan for the Naia building (#3) changed. The square footage is the same, but that little room is gone.

The little room is a function of which building, not of whether it's a regular or Penthouse villa.


----------



## LAX Mom (Dec 22, 2010)

Greg, 
I once stayed in an end unit (facing the ocean) in the Kona building. It wasn't a penthouse but we did have a hallway entrance that is probably unique to that location in the building. So you might have seen a mountain view penthouse that had an entrance hallway attached to a regular 2 bedroom unit. The hallway had a couple of benches and we used it to store our beach & snorkle gear. It was also handy for extra suitcases but didn't really add any square footage to the living space.


----------



## GregT (Dec 22, 2010)

Werner Weiss said:


> Villas in the Kona and Moana buildings (#1 and #2) have a funny little room between the master bedroom and the window; it serves as a sitting area and as an entrance hallway into the master bedroom. The floorplan for the Naia building (#3) changed. The square footage is the same, but that little room is gone.
> 
> The little room is a function of which building, not of whether it's a regular or Penthouse villa.





LAX Mom said:


> Greg,
> I once stayed on an end unit (facing the ocean) in the Kona building. It wasn't a penthouse but we did have a hallway entrance that is probably unique to that location in the building. So you might have seen a mountain view penthouse that had an entrance hallway attached to a regular 2 bedroom unit. The hallway had a couple of benches and we used it to store our beach & snorkle gear. It was also handy for extra suitcases but didn't really add any square footage to the living space.




You have to love TUG -- thank you both.  At least I can keep my sanity (or what's left of it).

All the best,

Greg


----------



## Werner Weiss (Dec 22, 2010)

LAX Mom said:


> I once stayed on an end unit (facing the ocean) in the Kona building. It wasn't a penthouse but we did have a hallway entrance that is probably unique to that location in the building.


Good point!

Villas located at the end of a building (regardless of being regular or Penthouse) can have a slightly different floorplan.


----------



## GregT (Dec 22, 2010)

Werner,

I'll be at Ko Olina at the end of June 2011 -- I know that the Disney property doesn't open until August, do you have any idea if they'd do a walk-thru preview for a potential buyer?  

The average time should have elapsed by then since my last timeshare purchase, and I'm sure I'll have the itch.

Please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Dec 22, 2010)

Seller is a clueless mess in financial turmoil. Doing this deal with require me to put up substantial time and patience and then I do not want marriott to take it through ROFR. So, I am not sure whether I will proceed or not.

Seller wants to "give" me her deed and wants her money now (as if she is selling an appliance) so that she can pay her bills. When explained that the process is more complicated and drawn out than that, she is backing out also. I got on the phone with her and the marriott and verified that she is the owner and it is all legit as far as I can understand at this point. 

The deal is dead at this point.


----------



## Werner Weiss (Dec 22, 2010)

GregT said:


> I'll be at Ko Olina at the end of June 2011 -- I know that the Disney property doesn't open until August, do you have any idea if they'd do a walk-thru preview for a potential buyer?


Disney currently has a sales office across the street and models in a temporary building facing Lagoon 1. You can visit those today.

You're asking a good question about whether it will be possible to see any part of the actual resort by June. My guess is that the answer will be "no" because other DVC resorts have been locked behind "no trespassing" signs until right before they were available to guests. Aulani opens August 29.

That said, if parts of the grounds are fully landscaped by June and are "good show," then I could imagine sales management wanting to show these off to potential buyers.


----------



## Werner Weiss (Dec 22, 2010)

sjuhawk_jd said:


> Seller is a clueless mess in financial turmoil. Doing this deal with require me to put up substantial time and patience and then I do not want marriott to take it through ROFR. So, I am not sure whether I will proceed or not.


I can't answer about ROFR.

But it seems you want to own there and you're getting a great value (or so it seems to me). It could be worth it to make an official offer, hope that it's accepted by the seller, and then then submit it for ROFR.

I bought a resale at Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club (2 BR Ocean View, but not Penthouse) several years ago, before the recession. I paid far more than you will, but it was a good value at the time. Yes, it was a hassle to get the paperwork right. The seller's paperwork (through a real estate agent) had the legal description all wrong and had the address of the J.W. Marriott Ihilani. It took some effort to get it fixed, but it was worth it.


----------



## larryallen (Dec 22, 2010)

_The ownership is every year and the price is $5500 plus closing. Is it a super deal?? Will it pass ROFR?
_

Yes, $5,500 is a good deal and of course it will pass ROFR.  Has ANY deal not passed ROFR this year?

However, as you have already stated the seller doesn't understand.  I only watch ocean view units. As I stated the last 2 bedroom on Ebay went for $12k. The last EOY on Ebay went for $5,500 (or so) and another for $6,000 (or so).  All three of these sales are this month.  So depending on what one values ocean view v. mountain view can help you determine what a good price is on a mountain view. There are generally mountain views for sale on the Bay.  To me I only want ocean view so I don't pay attention to the others.


----------



## scpoidog (Dec 23, 2010)

Werner Weiss said:


> The big advantage of a Mountain View penthouse villa compared to a regular Mountain View villa is that you're guaranteed to be so high above the parking deck that you shouldn't even be aware of the parking deck unless you're looking straight down from your lanai. The view is very nice, but most people would enjoy an ocean view even more.
> 
> It's possible that if you're assigned a Mountain View penthouse villa in one part of the Kona building, you might see a bit of the ocean. But, even then, most of that view is now blocked by the Naia building. You absolutely cannot count on even a sliver of ocean if you buy Mountain View.
> 
> ...



Werner has posted pictures of my two experiences with mountain views.   I've stayed on the 6th floor of the Moana tower facing the golf course and had a great view.   My parents did the tour package and got a 1BR facing the parking lot.  If you have a chance to get the PH, then do that, as that alone should guarantee a higher floor.  

I'd try to work this deal through and maybe use an escrow service so the seller doesn't flake on you.  I read that you verified the ownership, but also verify that the seller doesn't owe money on the TS to Marriott.  

Good luck.


----------



## frank808 (Dec 23, 2010)

GregT said:


> Werner,
> 
> I'll be at Ko Olina at the end of June 2011 -- I know that the Disney property doesn't open until August, do you have any idea if they'd do a walk-thru preview for a potential buyer?
> 
> ...



You can go to the sales center and get a tour of the models.  There will still probably be fencing around the property so I don't think they will let you on the grounds.  But you can walk around the lagoon and see the property from the beach.


----------



## larue (Dec 23, 2010)

sjuhawk_jd said:


> Seller is a clueless mess in financial turmoil. Doing this deal with require me to put up substantial time and patience and then I do not want marriott to take it through ROFR. So, I am not sure whether I will proceed or not.
> 
> Seller wants to "give" me her deed and wants her money now (as if she is selling an appliance) so that she can pay her bills. When explained that the process is more complicated and drawn out than that, she is backing out also. I got on the phone with her and the marriott and verified that she is the owner and it is all legit as far as I can understand at this point.
> 
> The deal is dead at this point.



If it is any consolation, I have found that the penthouse units stay a little warmer than the regular units, even with ac on full blast.  I always thought I wanted a penthouse (got one taken on ROFR when I tried to buy it in 2007) but after staying one week in one last year (with the second week in an oceanview nonpenthouse), I would not pay anything extra for it over a regular mountainview.


----------



## larryallen (Jan 31, 2011)

This odd year, mountain view, penthouse, is at $5,600 with an hour to go. I find it interesting how much more the penthouses sell for.  An ocean view, non-penthouse, would sell for about $6,000. Interesting this mountain view is worth about the same. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290526400407&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## larryallen (Jan 31, 2011)

larryallen said:


> This odd year, mountain view, penthouse, is at $5,600 with an hour to go. I find it interesting how much more the penthouses sell for.  An ocean view, non-penthouse, would sell for about $6,000. Interesting this mountain view is worth about the same.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290526400407&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT




Ended at $6,500!


----------

